# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Nhà Nghĩ Dung Tạo : Biển Hồ Cốc Suối Khoáng Nóng Bình Châu Giá Bình Dân

## vnit304

Kính chào quý khách !



Nhà nghỉ  Dung Tạo vừa được đưa vào hoạt động trong dịp tết Tân Mão, với  7 phòng  thiết kế trang nhã, thoáng mát sẽ mang lại cảm thoãi mái, Nhà nghĩ có hướng ra biễn đông nên vào buổi sáng bạn sẽ có thể đứng ở tầng ba của nhà nghĩ… ngắm cảnh mặt trời mọc ,hít thở  những làn gió mát từng biển thổi vào , hoặc bạn có thể thưởng thức  một ly café tự pha dưới những nhánh lan rừng...

Nhà nghĩ Dung Tạo nằm trên con đường ven biển thuộc xã Bình Châu- huyện Xuyên Mộc,- Bà Rịa Vũng Tàu, cách  thành phố Vũng Tàu khoảng 1 giờ đi xe, bạn đã tới  Vũng Tàu, Tại sao bạn không khám  phá thêm  những bãi tắm nằm dọc trên đường  ven biển, với những bãi tắm Long Hải, tham quan khu di tích Dinh Cô, núi Minh Đạm, bãi biển hoang sơ Lộc An, dự án Hồ Tràm Strip , bãi tắm Hồ Cóc ….và  điểm cuối cùng của đia phận tỉnh BR-VT: suối nước nóng Bình Châu … tất cả điều nằm dọc trên con đường ven biển…. Khi bạn đi dọc con đường  này bạn sẽ nhìn một bên là biển với  những tiếng sóng vỗ rì rào  một bên là rừng núi hoang sơ …..Sau khi bạn đến Bình Châu , trời cũng đã chiều tối …bạn sẽ nghĩ lại nhà nghĩ Dung Tạo và sáng mai tiếp túc khám phá suối nước nóng Bình Châu, đi xe bò vào suối Bang… một khu rất hoang sơ… chưa được khai thác….Sau khi tham qua xong  bạn lên xe đi về Sài Gòn, trên đường bạn có thể ghé tham quan trung tâm thương mại Bà Rịa, mua ít quà về gia đình  .  Một kế hoạch rất hoàn hảo phải không bạn,vậy bạn còn chờ gì nữa 



Nhà nghĩ Dung Tạo



Nhà tiếp khách.



Phòng ngủ giường đôi với đầy đủ tiện nghi.



Phòng được trạng bị đầy đủ tiên nghi:máy lạnh, máy quạt,ti vi, tủ lạnh, tủ gỗ, bàn ghế.



LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI THEO SỐ ĐIỆN THOẠI  064.3871156-3787678. HOTLINE 0916804008. ĐỂ DẶT PHÒNG VỚI GIÁ PHÒNG HỢP LÝ NHẤT ….

ĐỊA CHỈ : ĐƯỜNG VEN BIỂN , ẤP BÌNH TRUNG, XÃ BÌNH CHÂU, H.XUYÊN MỘC, BR-VT

----------


## vnit304

chúc bà con , giáng sinh vui vẻ, và một cái tết nồng ấm bên gia đình !

Nếu bà con nào có đi du lịch ở Bình Châu , thì bà con ủng hộ nhé.... cảm ơn bà con nhiều

----------

